# Powered Respirators



## alanjm (23 Mar 2007)

Having a beard, wearing glasses, working a lot with MDF I find dust a problem and have tried quite a number of the half face dust masks (generally 'cause they are cheaper than the powered ones) but I think I really need to move up to a one of these powered repirators. the three that seem to come up the most in a web search is the Trend Airshield, JSP Power cap and the Triton one. The advertisements all point out the good points; has anyone had experience with any of these and what are their niggles with them


----------



## Gill (23 Mar 2007)

I've got the Trend Airshield which is lightweight and very effective. Common sense suggests having two batteries, although mine seem to hold a charge for quite a considerable time anyway. The filtration system runs so quietly that noise isn't a consideration. Visibility is superb.

I've seen them worn by men with beards, so that shouldn't be a problem, although I can't speak from personal experience. However, I do wear spectacles; you can use the Airshield quite happily in conjunction with them (no misting) and it doesn't press down on them. Somehow, I always seem to lose my spectacles when I remove the Airshield - it's probably just me :roll:.

If you lift the visor, the weight of it is a little too heavy for the headband and it will slowly start to slide forwards. There again, my hair is probably a bit longer and thicker than would be the case for most people who use it, so it's difficult for the headband to grip tightly around my head. Also, I wear my hair tied back in the workshop and the headband passes over the point where my hair is gathered and secured. Having to re-do my hair each time before I wear the Airshield can be a trifle irritating  .

Overall, I'm delighted with my Airshield. I haven't used any of the rival products so I can't make a comparison. However, I don't think you'd be disappointed if you went for the Trend option.

Gill


----------



## alanjm (23 Mar 2007)

Thank You Gill. friendly help as always


----------



## Taffy Turner (23 Mar 2007)

Alan,

I have a full beard and I also have the Trend Airshield, and I would thoroughly recommend it!

Not cheap, but well worth the money IMHO.

Regards

Gary


----------



## greybeard (26 Mar 2007)

Ditto - beard, glasses, and am a happy Trend Airshield user.

Just to make the point to myself - cos they certainly ain't cheap! - I always look at the outside of the filter pads when I take it off, and v v briefly try not to imagine all that heading for the inside of my lungs!

Reassured and happy to have spent the money again!

Incidentally, speaking as one who just didn't realise (big oops!), the foam/material face surround can actually be worn 'outside' so to speak. I mean, to use that as a very mobile/flexible sealing band - you just pull it back (gently!), and then insert your face.

(I've made a real mess of trying to explain that! But I think you'll get my drift when you look closely at one).

Never tried any others so can't comment on them.

And the breeze from the fan on a warm summers day (workshop is traditional wooden shed at bottom of garden) keeps my face Beautifully cool! Magic!!


----------



## CABBY (26 Mar 2007)

Hi, excuse my ignorance, do you use these when scrolling all woods, or just mdf. I have a dust extractor fixed to my hegner, which I can see by looking around my workshop it doesn't remove all the fine dust. Are these masks more for the profesional ( seeing the price ) more than the hobbyist.


----------



## CABBY (26 Mar 2007)

Sorry for oversized sig..


----------



## Taffy Turner (27 Mar 2007)

CABBY":1at8fzhd said:


> Hi, excuse my ignorance, do you use these when scrolling all woods, or just mdf. I have a dust extractor fixed to my hegner, which I can see by looking around my workshop it doesn't remove all the fine dust. Are these masks more for the profesional ( seeing the price ) more than the hobbyist.



I use mine mostly when sanding on the lathe, but I do use it for scrolling any "nasties" like MDF or spalted woods.


----------

